# Recommended Schwinn Shop Los Angeles?



## evilw (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello, I had asked this question on the Schwinn Bike Forum without a suggestion, so I thought I would try here. I have 2  early 70's Sports Tourers and I would like to have a seasoned pro migrate some parts from one to another (TA Crank to Nevar, Shimano to Gran Tourismo, etc.) I do not have the time or right tools for this and am fine with paying a pro in Los Angeles to do it. Any tips of good shops or ones to avoid are greatly appreciated! Thanks, -EW


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

I wonder if @Schwinn499 would be interested and has the time to help you out. His work is top notch.


----------



## evilw (Feb 23, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder if @Schwinn499 would be interested and has the time to help you out. His work is top notch.



Fingers Crossed! Thanks!!


----------



## hm. (Feb 23, 2020)

Not open today but Felix's bike shop does a lot of work and repairs on classic Schwinns.
310 327 8888. 1029 W. Gardena Ave. Gardena 90247


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 23, 2020)

hm. said:


> Not open today but Felix's bike shop does a lot of work and repairs on classic Schwinns.
> 310 327 8888. 1029 W. Gardena Ave. Gardena 90247




Felix doesn't do a whole lot with the road bikes however...

you might try Beach City Cycles in Redondo Beach or maybe the Bicycle Kitchen in LA  on Fountain I think...
a good non profit with some skilled volunteers working there


----------



## evilw (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2020)

These guys do good work, and they get the whole vintage bike thing.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 23, 2020)

there is really nothing special about these Schwinns where any good bike guy could not work on them.


----------



## evilw (Feb 23, 2020)

Perhaps nothing "special" other that different sized TA Crank fittings, etc. My concern is more about respect and background that would lead to a more accurate job on these specific bikes.
Thanks,
-EW


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 24, 2020)

evilw said:


> Hello, I had asked this question on the Schwinn Bike Forum without a suggestion, so I thought I would try here. I have 2  early 70's Sports Tourers and I would like to have a seasoned pro migrate some parts from one to another (TA Crank to Nevar, Shimano to Gran Tourismo, etc.) I do not have the time or right tools for this and am fine with paying a pro in Los Angeles to do it. Any tips of good shops or ones to avoid are greatly appreciated! Thanks, -EW




Try Hermosa Cyclery in Hermosa Beach.





__





						Contact Us
					

Bicycle Sales, Service and Rentals




					www.hermosacyclery.com


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 24, 2020)

Has Palms Cycles on Motor closed for good. I lived by there when I was in LA 20 years ago. They had a lot of vintage stuff at that time.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 24, 2020)

evilw said:


> Perhaps nothing "special" other that different sized TA Crank fittings, etc. My concern is more about respect and background that would lead to a more accurate job on these specific bikes.
> Thanks,
> -EW



well having never seen your bike and not exactly sure what it is I can tell you right now there is nothing on it that I could not fix and I have never been a bike mechanic other than my own. old bikes are simple machines.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 24, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Has Palms Cycles on Motor closed for good. I lived by there when I was in LA 20 years ago. They had a lot of vintage stuff at that time.



I guess Palms closed down in 2018.  I got my first bike, a early Schwinn 10 speed there about 1966.  Great little local store.  The owners gave it to their son, Cap.  He had ambition and like to hype things a bit.  It was still a good store when his daughter took over but the neighborhood changed so much.  Looks like Palms might be or coming back.  Good luck to them but like I said it will never be the same.......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2020)

*The Bicycle Stand in Long Beach .. Their specialty is classic road bikes ... *


----------



## evilw (Feb 25, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *The Bicycle Stand in Long Beach .. Their specialty is classic road bikes ... *




That place looks right on the money! Thanks!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 1, 2020)

I just saw this post. Nice of you to call it like you see it @GTs58 but I've got my hands tied with life lately and havnt had much free time for wrenching. @evilw I'd be happy to help if you wanted to drop by we could pull those cranks and free wheels.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 1, 2020)

...please post pics of your sports tourers @evilw


----------



## evilw (Mar 4, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> ...please post pics of your sports tourers @evilw



Will Do!
Thanks,
-EW


----------



## evilw (Mar 5, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> ...please post pics of your sports tourers @evilw



Here are a few pictures of the 3 bikes:
'74 Opaque Red 26" (Too Big)
'72 Opaque Blue 26" (Too Big)
'72 Kool Lemon 24" (Just Right!)
I would like to move the TA Crank, kickstand and maybe brakes from the Blue to the Yellow and install a SCHWINN GT300 that I purchased in place of the Gran Turismo on the yellow. I would also either like to install the Nervar from the Yellow onto the Blue or just sell it as a frame? I have already moved the wheels, seat and a few other parts from the Blue to the Yellow. I would really appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## evilw (Mar 16, 2020)

Hello?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2020)

Going to have to take a chance.  Bike stores these days are not really for vintage.  Tools are available and it fun to do your own repairs


----------

